

Everything I Learned About Dual-Stick Shooter Controls - ingve
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/MarkVenturelli/20150817/251387/Everything_I_Learned_About_DualStick_Shooter_Controls.php

======
Mithaldu
It's funny how often game developers think "this should be a solved problem",
to then find that it was only ever solved in implementation, usually closed
source, and maybe if they're lucky with a few scattered blog posts describing
at most 10% of the issue.

~~~
Profan
Exactly how I feel about networking things in games, the amount of info out
there is soo limited, you end up feeling like an explorer every time. .. Even
though it's already been explored plenty of times.

Do wish more game devs would write about their exploits, if things are to stay
as closed as they are.

~~~
Mithaldu
Haha. I know exactly what you mean. I'm working on a multiplayer game and it
feels like i'm making something nobody ever made before. All libraries that
exist for it are so very low-level to be entirely useless.

